# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  ATI Technologies: семейство RADEON X1800 (R520), X1600 (RV530) и X1300 (RV515)

## Shu_b

ATI Technologies: семейство RADEON X1800 (R520), X1600 (RV530) и X1300 (RV515)

http://www.fcenter.ru/online.shtml?h...erial_id=15029
К удовольствию многих пользователей, компания ATI решила не откладывать в очередной раз выпуск своих новых графических решений и все-таки представила их накануне вечером всему миру. Надо сказать, чуда не произошло. Основные характеристики Radeon X1800, X1600 и X1300 появились в Сети еще несколько дней назад. Впрочем, некоторые дополнения в эту информацию все-таки имеет смысл внести.
    Число вершинных конвейеров: восемь для X1800, пять для X1600 и два для X1300;    число транзисторов: 321 млн. для X1800, 157 млн. для X1600, 105 млн. для X1300;    поддержка не только GDDR3, но также GDDR4 памяти процессором Radeon X1800;    поддержка AGP систем со стороны X1600 и X1300 благодаря возможности использования соответствующего PCI-Express<->AGP моста;    поддержка технологий AVIVO и CrossFire всеми (включая X1300) объявленными процессорами;    технология HyperMemory представлена своей второй версией, в которой обещано улучшение эффективности передачи данных по шине PCI Express.

*
Теория и архитектура от iXBT* -> http://www.ixbt.com/video2/r520-part1.shtml

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

О семействе Radeon X1000 по-русски: обзор на сайте Fcenter.ru

ATI RADEON X1000: Новая графическая архитектура от ATI Technologies

----------

